

Should we include programming on early education curriculums? - mgh2
http://trendguardian.blogspot.com/2010/06/fast-tracking-alternatives-to-college.html

======
frossie
I an rapidly reaching the conclusion that it doesn't matter _what_ you teach
the kids, as long it is taught well by somebody who understands _and_ loves
the subject.

Because what you _really_ want to teach is the ability to learn from the best.

